# Walther PPK TALO Royal Scot



## Scrounger (Oct 6, 2010)

I received my Walther PPK TALO Royal Scot a few days ago. Impressive to say the least. My SN# is 002xRSG. It's beautiful thistle engraving should make a nice heirloom. My guess is that they should sell all 400 of this limited edition pretty fast......even during a recession.


----------

